# how do you feel about this reel?



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i was gonna purchase a penn 320 gt for my catfish reel...anyone have any info about the pros and cons of it before i purchase it?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

A penn is one big reel, that is more like an ocean real in my opinion. If you want a baitcaster I would go with the Abu 6500. I have three and love them,my newest in the Black Cat from catfish connection and I absolutely love that one more so than the others.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The 320 GTI is a lot different from the reg Penn reels such as a 209 or 309. The 320 GTI's are a favorite amongst many catfishermen. I had one, and it was a beast. There is nothing swimming in the tristate area that those reels couldnt bring in, including those Volkswaggon Sized Cats under the bridges on the Ohio River. 

I must say though..... I'm an abu fan and would rather have a 7000 size Abu than the Penn 320 GTI.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree...the Abu C4 5600 or 6500....I just bought a 5600 (I don't fish for flatheads, just channels) and I love this reel! I have a buddy who loves Penns and he uses a penn baitcaster for catifish and I have to say, as well as he does now, that the abu is just as good if not better.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> The 320 GTI is a lot different from the reg Penn reels such as a 209 or 309. The 320 GTI's are a favorite amongst many catfishermen. I had one, and it was a beast. There is nothing swimming in the tristate area that those reels couldnt bring in, including those Volkswaggon Sized Cats under the bridges on the Ohio River.
> 
> I must say though..... I'm an abu fan and would rather have a 7000 size Abu than the Penn 320 GTI.


that is what I was thinking of was the penn 309, that is one big a$$ reel.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Penns are awesome.That would be a good reel for flippin around logjams.310's are a lttle smaller and alot more realistic for catching any catfish in Ohio


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Very good reel, ten washer drag system that was smooth as silk, big power handle that had a soft grip, had to watch when you attached it to a rod, the foot pad was large and if you had a small rod reel seat then when you tightened down the reel into the reel seat if it was to big then you cracked the reel seat on the outside,my biggest con was that the reel was very heavy, I dropped mine overboard twice getting it out of the rod holder, figured one more time and it might cost me a good fish so I sold it, running all ABU 7000's now.........Doc


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I had one and only had one complaint casting distance, other than that it was a great reel.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

abu garcia 5500 c3 is it a little small?...compared to the penn 320 gt it looks rather small. i've always used a spinning reel, with the exception of my zebco 808 for catfishing...any input would help me out in picking out a reel.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BigMha said:


> abu garcia 5500 c3 is it a little small?...compared to the penn 320 gt it looks rather small. i've always used a spinning reel, with the exception of my zebco 808 for catfishing...any input would help me out in picking out a reel.


The 5500 series if a good reel for catching channel cats, but if your wanting something to target "big" cats such as Flatheads or Blues, then go w/ a 6500 or 7000.

Also, Abu's are MUCH easier to cast than Penns (w/ the exception fot he GTI's). There is a TON of difference between a standard Penn 309 and one of the GTI series. (Just in case you didn't know.)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure where Shaker Heights is, but maybe one of the fine folks here on OGF can meet you at a local sporting goods store such as Gander Mtn, Dicks, etc.... and show and explain some of the feature of reels. Also.... you can get a great catfish spinning reel such as a Shimano Baitrunner. The bait runner feature acts as a "clicker" so to speak. 

Good luck!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a 320 and find it large even for flathead fishing.

Mine stays loaded with powerpro and I use it for river fishing for blues.
This reel can handle casting 8 oz weights and 1/2 pound baits without taking the beating the smaller spools my other reels have.

Select all your tackle to serve the exact needs you have for your particular type of fishing. Matching your tackle to your fishing needs will make you a much happier fisherman.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> I'm not sure where Shaker Heights is, but maybe one of the fine folks here on OGF can meet you at a local sporting goods store such as Gander Mtn, Dicks, etc.... and show and explain some of the feature of reels. Also.... you can get a great catfish spinning reel such as a Shimano Baitrunner. The bait runner feature acts as a "clicker" so to speak.
> 
> Good luck!


suburb of cleveland


----------

